# Do expats mainly live in Emirates Hills?



## dipsy (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm still in London at the moment (planning to move to Dubai in April) and would like to know a bit more about expat communities over there. I know about the main ones like The Springs, Meadows, Lakes, Arabian Ranches and also the Green Community.

But what I would really like to know is if there are any other areas where expat families live which aren't very well known or are the above mentioned the main ones?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well there's always Jumeriah, Mirdiff, Marina, Palm, Old town, Golden Sands, If you can afford it i reckon for families Jumeriah's still the best - just my opinion


----------



## Alanbayana (Feb 22, 2009)

*Mirdif*



dipsy said:


> Hi everyone. I'm still in London at the moment (planning to move to Dubai in April) and would like to know a bit more about expat communities over there. I know about the main ones like The Springs, Meadows, Lakes, Arabian Ranches and also the Green Community.
> 
> But what I would really like to know is if there are any other areas where expat families live which aren't very well known or are the above mentioned the main ones?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hi Dipsy:
I was talking to a guy over the internet for info about expat communities in Dubai and he says that Mirdif is a popular area for Brits..maybe other users may be able to confirm this ?


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Alanbayana said:


> Hi Dipsy:
> I was talking to a guy over the internet for info about expat communities in Dubai and he says that Mirdif is a popular area for Brits..maybe other users may be able to confirm this ?


Hi Dee
My hubby started the same time as a friend of his did at the same company and he went to Mirdif - we were initially put off it when we went out for our look and see as it lies right under the flight path. He waited till he was on the ground and went and did a lot of research of which way the majority of planes came in etc and went and looked at the other end of all this. He got a large 4 bed villa in a compound with it own swimming pool for about 100K AED less than what we got ours in the Springs for!!!! Although as I said we were really unfortuante that we got ours about 2 weeks before prices came tumbling down. They have 2 wee ones and got places easily in Star International School and they love it - this you may want to think about depending on where your hubby is going to work - it may be too far away.

As always here if you need any more help

Debbie


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Expats can be found everywhere in Dubai ( and the whole of the UAE).

Other places are
Jebel Ali ( Gardens, Discovery Gardens, Garden View Villas)
The Greens
Marina area
Jumeriah Islands
Palm Jumeirah
Al Barsha
Deira
Satwa
Rashidiya
Mirdiff
Al Waarqa


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Guys xpats are everywhere.. just call dubai a giant xpat community. There really isnt just a certain place ya know.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Dipsey

What do you want from the area??

as plenty others have posted, expats are everywhere, 86% of the UAE population is expats


----------



## dipsy (Feb 6, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Well there's always Jumeriah, Mirdiff, Marina, Palm, Old town, Golden Sands, If you can afford it i reckon for families Jumeriah's still the best - just my opinion


Thanks Andy Capp. Jumeriah sounds expensive - was there on holiday once. In Jumeriah do families live in villas aswell or mainly apartments?


----------



## dipsy (Feb 6, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Dipsey
> 
> What do you want from the area??
> 
> as plenty others have posted, expats are everywhere, 86% of the UAE population is expats


Basically, I'm looking for a place with a community feel where there are other mums with young kids, as I won't be working. So long coffee mornings hopefully!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Most of Jumeriah is villas.

Really- I have yet to be in an area that doesnt have mums around..

Some of the other areas you mentioned such as Lakes , and AR have either a community pools/club where it is easy to meet other mums.


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Expats can be found everywhere in Dubai ( and the whole of the UAE).
> 
> Other places are
> Jebel Ali ( Gardens, Discovery Gardens, Garden View Villas)
> ...



Can anyone tell me what the crack is like at The Greens?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

International City (near to Mirdif) also has an increasing number of Westerners living there....not sure how far the building work has progressed but it was pretty much finished and gardens being landscaped when I was last there 6 months ago.


----------

